# Engaged gf about to move in and crossdressing



## dugga7777 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been married twice first one 3 months , second almost 20 years.Second wife introduced me to crossdressing, at first i thought it was silly , but then it became interesting.. I am not gay but i like how fabrics feel . We split up .. but I think about it.. I brought it up casually to new gf.. but freaked,, I would be happy to wear pantyhose once in a while...What do i do..Think she already looks at me different


----------



## confused0112 (Jan 26, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldn't stay with someone who judges me for something like that.
But maybe it is an initial thing since she may consider it silly as well and is a bit weirded out. Maybe talk to her again after some time and see if it goes better and she understands


----------



## dugga7777 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think so,, she doesn't understand it all. I guess we will see how it goes..


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

dugga7777 said:


> I have been married twice first one 3 months , second almost 20 years.Second wife introduced me to crossdressing, at first i thought it was silly , but then it became interesting.. I am not gay but i like how fabrics feel . We split up .. but I think about it.. I brought it up casually to new gf.. but freaked,, I would be happy to wear pantyhose once in a while...What do i do..Think she already looks at me different


This is something you need to bring up with her. And if she is dedicated to you, it will not matter to her and she will be willing to at least try it. Now is the time to find out before you get further along in the relationship. I dated a guy once who was into that, but he was obsessed with it. After he mentioned it to me and I suggested I'd be willing to at least try it, he would not let it go, every time we were intimate he wanted something to do with crossdressing brought into the session. It's all he talked about after he told me about it. 

I couldn't deal with it partly because I had "things" I wanted in the bedroom too but because of his focus on wearing pantyhose, my desires were shut out. It was his obsession with it that was a turn off.


----------



## dugga7777 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,
I think she doesn't really understand it at all, thinks its gay and weird. Its funny the other day she found some old dresses and a makeup bag from my ex wife in the closet. She totally freaked out assuming it was mine.. I finally calmed her down . i do have a bag of clothes and shoes that i stashed in the shed.. I love her and really do not know what to do at this point. I hardly ever dress up at all. 
In your situation with your ex ,If it was all he wanted to do I can see that as a big problem..


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

dugga7777 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I think she doesn't really understand it at all, thinks its gay and weird. Its funny the other day she found some old dresses and a makeup bag from my ex wife in the closet. She totally freaked out assuming it was mine.. I finally calmed her down . i do have a bag of clothes and shoes that i stashed in the shed.. I love her and really do not know what to do at this point. I hardly ever dress up at all.
> In your situation with your ex ,If it was all he wanted to do I can see that as a big problem..


It's hard for a g/f or wife to understand. You do have to know that  

Like I said, if she truly loves you, she will at least try it. There are a ton of resources for her to look up and try to understand it or at least for her to find out that it's not a gay thing, or that it's not too terribly weird or out there. It is something that some people enjoy doing. I had a bad experience because my ex bf was obsessive over it. 

I feel it can be managed in an adult relationship, but do not forget about her needs either  In my marriage, my H and I like watching porn occasionally, but the ground rules are there and it is not something that takes over our sex life each and every time we have sex. Just an example. Good luck! I hope you and your g/f figure it out!


----------

